# I found the birds!



## Colt (Oct 25, 2007)

I just got back home to MN and just wanted to let you guys know that we were hunting south of *****. A ton of mallards canadas, and snows just moved into the area. There was nobody other than us hunting those birds. Hopefully for you guys, they'll stick around.

Good luck guys.

*edited by dblkluk* Please do not mention town names in reports!


----------



## Colt (Oct 25, 2007)

Just trying to be helpful to fellow duck hunters. Like I said, my group were the only ones hunting these birds. there was NOBODY hunting waterfowl where I was at.......and a ton of birds.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Colt said:


> Just trying to be helpful to fellow duck hunters. Like I said, my group were the only ones hunting these birds. there was NOBODY hunting waterfowl where I was at.......and a ton of birds.


Thats a good thing! Woulden't you rather have it that way then 10,000 others?


----------



## if it flies it dies1 (Mar 22, 2008)

Why can you post towns ? hes done hunting there and he just wants other people to shoot some birds. They will be gone in the next day or so anyway.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

if it flies it dies said:


> Why can you post towns ? .


Because that is the rules!


----------



## slough (Oct 12, 2003)

Do you have any GPS coordinates you could give me?


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

if it flies it dies said:


> Why can you post towns ? hes done hunting there and he just wants other people to shoot some birds. They will be gone in the next day or so anyway.


So guys like you cant spoil the hard working hunters hunts


----------



## boranger (Mar 11, 2008)

Leo,,,,I dont say much on here any more, but I love the picture you have,it makes me smile, :beer:


----------



## joshua.jeffreys (Jul 26, 2006)

USSapper said:


> if it flies it dies said:
> 
> 
> > Why can you post towns ? hes done hunting there and he just wants other people to shoot some birds. They will be gone in the next day or so anyway.
> ...


I second that USSapper


----------



## wtrfowl14 (Dec 21, 2007)

Just maybe there was someone else watching them birds also you just didn't know it and they couldn't get out for a couple of days. It seems like no matter how far off a beaten path you are sooner or later someone will find them birds. 
Now the real hunting begins everyone, by actually getting some snows. Good Luck. I will be starting to hunt snows this weekend and give the canadas a rest.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

if it flies it dies said:


> Why can you post towns ? hes done hunting there and he just wants other people to shoot some birds. They will be gone in the next day or so anyway.


Anyone wanting to know the towns can PM him.Why ruin it for others just because he is finished hunting there?


----------



## johnnyO (Oct 27, 2008)

This will get deleted right away and that is fine. I do not understand why naming towns is such a bad thing??? Yes, call it internet scouting, but before I come out I like to see where and how the birds are working, isn't that what a forum is for? I do not see one post under ND Duck Hunting that the locals (that call themselves hunters) don't hijack to rip on Non Residents and those asking for information.
You guys would learn alot is you knew what a true forum was and how it can help everyone.
Nodak outdoors should just delete the duck hunting thread so there is no more NR bashing and internet scouting bashing.
I am a NR that has came to ND duck hunting since 1993 when i was in college. i have never had a bad experience with a landowner, bar patron, business patron or other hunter. In fact, we now bunk with a local because he likes us so much. 
Everyone just relax a little, let the internet scouting happen, what is the big deal?


----------



## Ref (Jul 21, 2003)

johnnyO,

I don't think that the reasons for this site to ban internet scouting has to be repeated again. You know why it is banned.

I am also a NR...and I am tired of the NR bashing as well........but I do agree with the ban of internet scouting.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

The horse is on the ground, he has been kicked about 200,000 times. Reason why you can't.........because!


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

johnnyO said:


> This will get deleted right away and that is fine. I do not understand why naming towns is such a bad thing??? Yes, call it internet scouting, but before I come out I like to see where and how the birds are working, isn't that what a forum is for?
> 
> Everyone just relax a little, let the internet scouting happen, what is the big deal?


Classic.

You stay classy internet scouters...

:thumb:

Let's please move on. If you have a complaint about internet scouting, please PM Chris Hustad. This is a hunting and fishing forum. If you want to discuss hundreds of topics related, to "how to hunt", gear to use, gun choices, dog questions, decoys and decoying, etc etc... there is plenty to discuss without going into internet scouting discussions.

It's just a bunch of sour grapes. It should be plainly clear to everyone now reading these threads that it isn't going to change. Why do you think adding 1 more complaining comment on the duck board will change that?

Please get the thread back on track ASAP!

Ryan


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

*johnnyO Wrote:*



> I just have to say this site blows!


Wow. How can one argue with such an astute proclamation as that? Spoken like a true 15 year old.



> I do not understand why naming towns is such a bad thing???


Again, spoken like a 15 year old that can not comprehend dad's rules.

That is a rule from the OWNER of this site. Period. Get over it.



> ...isn't that what a forum is for?


Scouting, no. Interacting with other hunters, yes.



> You guys would learn alot is you knew what a true forum was and how it can help everyone.


Then start one and let us know what it is when it is all up and running and YOU own it.



> Nodak outdoors should just delete the duck hunting thread so there is no more NR bashing and internet scouting bashing.


In a month or so all the Internet scouting will be done for another year and we can get back to business here.



> I am a NR that has came to ND duck hunting since 1993 when i was in college. i have never had a bad experience with a landowner, bar patron, business patron or other hunter. In fact, we now bunk with a local because he likes us so much.


Good, then call him for information or give his number out to the other Internet scouts so they can call the resident that likes you so much.



> Everyone just relax a little, let the Internet scouting happen, what is the big deal?


The "Big deal" again, is that it goes against the OWNER's Rules....comprehend me on this yet? Operative word is OWNER...the fellow that OWNS this site has rules. Don't like the rules? Move on.

Every year the same thing happens and every year we explain it over and over and over again.....if you folks would "get used to it" then it would stop.


----------



## rednek (Dec 29, 2006)

> johnnyO
> Everyone just relax a little, let the internet scouting happen, what is the big deal?


you say that when YOU want someone elses spot but i bet money as soon as word gets out of your spot you drove all over he11 to find, and find 10 other people in the same spot, your goin to be the first to whine about it.


----------



## BeekBuster (Jul 22, 2007)

johnnyO said:


> Everyone just relax a little, let the internet scouting happen, what is the big deal?


The never ending problem!! One post wonders at there finest!!


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

He is just looking for where the birds are so he dones't have to spned the time or money to look for them. I thought gas was cheap.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

*sigh*

This thread has more than run its course.

Moving on...

LOCKED.

Ryan


----------

